# Ok to use polyfill (from wal-mart) in eheim cannister filter?



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

Looks like my fine filter pad needs replacing and I notice the flow has reduced.

Is it ok to use polyfill (from Walmart) as a replacement? No mention of anti-mold or anti-flammable chemicals used on package.

I've seen it mentioned on a net a few times as a filter floss, but you know what they say - can't believe everything you read, so just wondering what you guys think. (I just happen to have some anyway)


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

It is what I use.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Be careful using that stuff some of it contains chemicals, mostly the chemicals used to make materials fire retardant.

For the cost of the bulk filter floss (in the roll, I think it's about $10), be safe than sorry.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

UnderTheSea said:


> Be careful using that stuff some of it contains chemicals, mostly the chemicals used to make materials fire retardant.
> 
> For the cost of the bulk filter floss (in the roll, I think it's about $10), be safe than sorry.


Where can you find bulk filter floss for $10 a roll? Also what size is the roll?


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Jackson said:


> Where can you find bulk filter floss for $10 a roll? Also what size is the roll?


Search "floss" at BigAlsonline, 9.99 for 10 sq ft, 14.99 for 20 sq ft.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Mr Fishies said:


> Search "floss" at BigAlsonline, 9.99 for 10 sq ft, 14.99 for 20 sq ft.


Thanks but I was thinking maybe there was another place that sold larger rolls for a better price. That is where I buy it from now.


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

i was told that there is a chance of screwing up your filter using the kind of floss from the roll, the fibers can get sucked into the motor on the top of the canister filter, and causing it to jam. but if you use the more coarse/dense (i think its from API) one you are okay.

eheim filter pad is not that expensive compare to what you paid for the filter.

also someone told me jebo filters are a copy of the eheim, maybe their filterpads will fit too.


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

Marowana said:


> i was told that there is a chance of screwing up your filter using the kind of floss from the roll, the fibers can get sucked into the motor on the top of the canister filter, and causing it to jam. but if you use the more coarse/dense (i think its from API) one you are okay.
> 
> eheim filter pad is not that expensive compare to what you paid for the filter.
> 
> also someone told me jebo filters are a copy of the eheim, maybe their filterpads will fit too.


Hmm, that was the other factor I was wondering about too, which is why I specified 'cannister' in my question.

I think polyfill is safe of chemicals, mainly because a few people have been using it and there's no chemicals mentioned on the package. On the other hand, the price of the commercial stuff appears to be quite low for peace of mind. (Which of course would be brilliant marketing if they are essentially the same thing)

Thanks for the feedback everyone.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I've been using the rolls in my eheims and never have cleaned a fiber out of the impeller.


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> I've been using the rolls in my eheims and never have cleaned a fiber out of the impeller.


How often do you change it out? (e.g. your 20g planted)


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

When I notice fine particulate matter in the water column - this applies for the 2213 on my 20L (soon to be 2217), the two 2215's on my 20 and 15, and the two 2217's on my Dad's 75.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm currently using a 2217 along with a Pentair Tower for carbon just due to the fact my setup is only 2 months old, I use the FF by the role from BA's. I've never had any issues using this type of floss for over 10yrs now.


----------

